# evolution of the US tank



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

Can any one suggest a book on the evolution of the US tank? I would like to read/see how the US tanks evolved. Thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

*Book series*



airman34 said:


> Can any one suggest a book on the evolution of the US tank? I would like to read/see how the US tanks evolved. Thanks


The RP Hunnicutt series of books (they are out of print and pricey) are your best source. Plus each book is the size of a phone book and filled wtih photos and drawings.

Some titles are:

Stuart - A History of the American Light Tank vol 1
Sheridan - A History of the American Light Tank vol 2
Sherman - A History of the American Medium Tank
Firepower - A History of the American Heavy Tank
Patton - A History of the American Main Battle Tank
Abrams - A History of the Main Battle Tank

You should be able to find these in a good library or via inter library loan. The books have been reprinted at various times but are always in demand. Each book covers the history and development of a kind of US tank in great detail. The Sherman book does not cover just the Sherman, but the history of US tank design and philosophy leading up to and through the Sherman series. Likewise, the Stuart book covers US light tank development from WW1 through WW2...


----------

